# advice on a .223



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I am looking for a coyote rifle.
something in the range of 50-200 yards
My brother in law has the dies for a .223. so I was thinking cheap ammo.. Plus he said surplus ammo is cheap too.
But now what brand? Looked at a few by Savage. definately need a scope..prefer bolt action over single shot though.
Although how often do you get two shots at a Yote?


----------



## valhalladad (Jul 30, 2006)

Personnally I have found Savages are not the prettiest on the market, but they are about as accurate as anything out their. I had a Remington 700 and a Savage 110 both in 243 and the Savage alway shot tighter groups. It wasn't by much as the Remington is hard to beat. The 223 is a very accurate cartridge as has been proven for many years at the nationals. Good luck.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

A very nice(and accurate) AR-15 can be picked up for a good price,especially if you build one yourself.With all the options and accessories available,you could set one up exactly to suit your needs.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

maybe I should be looking for old military types instead fo new production?


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh I swear by the 22/250! Very little damage to the fur/hide, excellent range, and very accurate  I have a good scope on mine. Hardly kicks at all (nice plus there if you get to shoot alot) and the ammo is fairly cheap and easy to find


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

I recently bought a remington 700 VLS in .223, excellent shooter, I did also check out and shoot a Savage Model 12 it was a very nice rifle, I just liked the feel and balance of the Remington though.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Oh I swear by the 22/250! Very little damage to the fur/hide, excellent range, and very accurate  I have a good scope on mine. Hardly kicks at all (nice plus there if you get to shoot alot) and the ammo is fairly cheap and easy to find


I had a Remington 700 in 22/250 and would shoot crows and foxes with regularity at 100 yards. It's one nice rifle.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Remington, Ruger, Savage, and Winchester all make good reasonably priced bolt-actions in .223. Keep your eye on the classifieds and the penny saver type papers, and you can probably pick up a good used one.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you are correct in shooting (no pun intended) for a rifle in .223 Rem. Ammo cost and availability is second only to the lowly .22 LR! I would caution about using military surplus ammo though. FMJ bullets will be more likely to ricochet and will likely zip right through a 'yote, leaving two holes in the hide. If you are going to handload, which it sounds like you are, try using <50 gr. bullets like the Nosler ballistic tip or Hornady V-Max if you want to make longer shots. They have a shape that is conducive to accuracy and they are fragile enough to disintigrate inside the 'yote, leaving only one hole in the hide.

Here's a link to Nosler's site and the .22 40 gr. Ballistic Tip;

http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=15&b=22 Cal&s=96

Here's the Ballistic Tip (Varmint) general info page;

http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=3&bullet=2

Here's a link to the Hornady site and the .224 bullet page. You'll want the V-Max bullets or the 55 gr. SP item #2260 or 50 gr. SP #2240(notice the comment 'Super Explosive') though really, most any of them will probably work well, especially at the range you're talking.

http://tinyurl.com/mzkvs

As far as rifles, like someone else here mentioned, all the major (and most all smaller) companies have at least one and usually several models chambered in .223 Rem. If you were more interested in real long shots and lots of shooting, as in western prarie dog shooting, you'd do well to get a dedicated varmint rifle like the Remington VS or VS-SF or something similar from Ruger or Savage or for that matter, a Winchester still on the rack.

For a general purpose carry-around type rifle, I'd go with a standard weight Ruger Model 77 or Remington Mod. 700 or Mod. 7 or perhaps a Savage 110/111/112 type. CZ also makes some interesting bolt guns too. Don't discount the single shots either! H&R's Handi Rifle is likely the least expensive choice you have (new) and will get the job done nicely. Of course, the Ruger No. 1 is quite nice too but is much more expensive. There are also the T/C Contender(like Cabin Fever's shown on this post;http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=141164) and T/C Encore too!

If there's a gunshow coming to your area, check there first, else look around at www.gunbroker.com and see what they're going for around the country. Also, get an idea of used prices. You may even want to bid there and have one shipped to a local gun dealer for the transfer. It'll cost you a small charge for the transfer and also shipping costs but it will still likely be less than what you'd pay at the shop for theirs. Of course, it is nice to spend your money locally, so you'll have to weigh that decision.

Good shooting!
Dave


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Going to a gun show here in a few hours. will se what is out there. I picked up a 45 colt long.. rossi single shot rifle the other day .. Plan on letting my son deer hunt with it.. using the .410 slugs


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice new in the box rifle.223 with a tasco 3x9 scope. composite stock. nothing fancy nor expensive. 300 bucks out the door. Have not shot it yet due to the rain
dealer said it was boresighted so that will atleast get me on the target I hope


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a Remington model 744 in .223. It shoots a 1 inch circle at 250 yards with no wind. I shoot 60 grain bullets. I found they shoot best in this gun at this yardage. It is a old gun, I bought used for $90.00 I had a 3x9 big game scope off of one of my elk guns and it works great. I redone the stock and glass bed the barrel myself. I use it on 9 for prarie dogs and marmots. Lower for yotes.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

seeems to hold a pretty tight group at 75 yards.. and that was just using a fallen log for a steady rest. I will do some plinking when the woods dry up.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah EJ you bought the rifle I was going to suggest as an excellent value. Most of them are super accurate and a nice bonus is they are inexpensive. 

There are lots of 'prettier' rifles out there but not too many that are going to be any more accurate. The Stevens 200 is a no frills no nonsense using rifle.

Ask your reloader to load some 50g Speer TNT bullets for you. They are deadly on coyotes and are less likely to richochet as the bullets are fragile. Good decision and good shooting. TnTnTn


----------

